# FS: a sandwich bag of drawf water lettuce $3, or 2 bags for $4



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

I have a lot of drawf water lettuce,

selling at $3 for a sandwich bags, or $4 for two bags 




























They are cute floating plants.

$5 for large sandwich bag of Java Moss + Christmas Moss

Sapphire


----------



## crazeycat (Apr 22, 2010)

*plants*

I will take a bag.will be in Richmond this afternoon can pick up then.
crazeycat


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

PMed. sorry for the late reply.


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

Bumpity Bump BUmp


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry if I sound stupid but I gotta ask, is that really frogbit? From the third picture, it kind of looks like dwarf water lettuce with the fuzzy looking texture whereas frogbit from google pics has a smooth glossy surface.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmm I wonder. I have what I believe is the same plant as well, and I've been calling it dwarf water lettuce. Not 100% if that's what it is though.


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

can i just buy a bag of christmas moss?? Do u have picture of them?


----------



## NegativeLogic (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a similar (if not exactly the same) plant, and it was sold to me as a species of Salvinia, and I'm pretty sure that's what you have.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Hate to break it to you but that's definitely not salvinia. Salvinia has more of a clam shape.



NegativeLogic said:


> I have a similar (if not exactly the same) plant, and it was sold to me as a species of Salvinia, and I'm pretty sure that's what you have.


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

sorry guys, i haven't been answering my pm in a timely fashion due to helping out in my friends' wedding.

please pm me again if you are interested in these plants.

I was told it was frogbit, but I think vdub and wsl is right! My plant is dwarf water lettuce indeed.


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

Still up for grab...


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

2 sandwich bags of Dwarf water lettuce 

and 

3 sandwich bags of christmas+Java Moss still available.


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

THE TWO ITEMS ARE FOR SALE AGAIN..

PM me or leave a post.


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

u got a PM


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Just in time for my new planted tank... I want some, you got PM.


----------



## Arthur Malloy (Oct 22, 2010)

Do you have any moss left?


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

Hi there, I got Pete and luke, and frank in the waiting list. So arthur , i'll PM u if one of the sales fall through.


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

Art, you got PM


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

I also have a few mini java fern up for grab. They are 2~3 inches tall, just tie them to your drift wood and start growing. $2 each.


Sapphire


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

1 bag of christmas moss + 2 bags of java moss left. Send me a PM if interested.

all moss are size of a racket ball.


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

The guy didn't pick up the plants, so it's up for grab again.

There's 2 bags of java moss, and one bag of half and half (Xmas + Java) Moss, $5 per bag

Also I got a few mini java fern for sale $2 each.


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

Sorry for all the users who PMed me. My boss had been slave-driving me for the whole week. And somehow I am not getting e-mail notifications thru to my blackberry from BCA.

Anyhow, the person who didn't pick up the plants last time has a reason, his kid was very sick that day. He PMed again, so I guess I should let him have the plants.

I will let the next person know if the sale falls thru.

Sapphire.


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

All mosses are GONE!

Arthur, I need to give those three bags of moss to you. Lemme know if you gonna swing by again or do you want me to deliver it to you.


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

I got some drawf water lettuce for sale again. PM me.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Brian,

I wouldnt mind picking up some more off you.PM me when you can thanks

Luke


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I got more water lettuce and x'mas + java moss.. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------

